# what type of dog is this?



## bamafans (Mar 13, 2011)

I saw this dog in a car today and was wondering what type it was??
Thanks for the help


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 13, 2011)

Kinda looks like a wheaton terrier poodle cross.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe a groomed labradoodle.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 13, 2011)

looks like a doodle of some sort ... my guess would be golden.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 13, 2011)

Golden labordoodle.  It you saw it near loganville, you have two breeders within 30 miles.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm positive its a Golden doodle ( Golden Retriever X Poodle)..I have 2 of them..


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 20, 2011)

chow hound


----------



## 2speed (Mar 21, 2011)

Sooner....


----------



## vrooom (Mar 23, 2011)

Mutt


----------



## YodelDogs (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a Goldendoodle to me also.


----------



## RdKill (Mar 25, 2011)

Kung-pao dog if it ends up in the wrong hands.


----------



## deadend (Mar 25, 2011)

Alabama leg hound


----------



## Wanttofish (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a Long Coated Wheaton Terrior, I had one just as cute for 16 yrs. They are GREAT pets....good with kids, cats & very smart.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 2, 2011)

Wanttofish said:


> Looks like a Long Coated Wheaton Terrior, I had one just as cute for 16 yrs. They are GREAT pets....good with kids, cats & very smart.




FWIW, I agree.  Very personable dogs, and springs are wound as tight as some other terriers.


----------



## Faithrider (May 4, 2011)

Dont look like it will run a rabbit,might be a good pet though!


----------



## fireretriever (May 23, 2011)

If it is in a car anywhere around here it is a hot dog.


----------



## fireretriever (May 23, 2011)

If it is in a car anywhere around here it's a hot dog. LOL


----------

